# Calvin and Hobbs Passion



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Calvin's Dad goes riding, can't we all relate?


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

What a truly great cartoon that was.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Spot on, Bill Watterson must be a rider..


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

oh, s**t, i can recognize myself in that cartoon...


----------



## Gravitythief76 (Mar 13, 2008)

croboy said:


> oh, s**t, i can recognize myself in that cartoon...


That was the beauty of all his cartoons. If you couldnt there was something wrong with :thumbsup: you.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I have this one in one of my Calvin and Hobbes books collecting dust in my closet. I remember this whenever I'm having an especially fun/painful ride.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought the complete collection a few years ago... It's so beautiful I hate to open them...


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

I've got all of the books when they originally published 'em. I'm a nerd like that. Calvin and Hobbes was great, loved all the bike references there, too. I think, to this day, I still have a newspaper clipping C&H that was a bike episode from like 1988 or so.


----------



## fullCircling (Jun 22, 2012)

lol i forgot all about the biking references in that. thanks for the reminder


----------



## fullCircling (Jun 22, 2012)

spaceman spiff all up in this *****


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel like Calvin's dad does here on a regular basis.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Great comic strip!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Best comic ever - tied for first with The Far Side.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

^+1


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Great stuff! Only reason I read the newspaper as a kid! Truly love that strip!!


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, and I had a sticker of Calvin's face on the rear window of my '88 Blazer!


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> Best comic ever - tied for first with The Far Side.


another +1 for this.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

...who is this Calvin you speak of?


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried to name my son Calvin but my wife wasn't gonna hear it.....


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha, great comic. I remember the one where his dad is out cycling in the freezing cold saying his heart rate is the envy of men half his age. I think it was followed up by a witticism from Calvin. Bill Watterson was a very insightful man.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I forgot about all the cycling references


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I read an essay of Watterson's at the beginning of a book collection I have where he said that he had to be careful to stop himself from doing too many strips about cycling. He enjoyed writing his personal cycling hobby into the strip through Calvin's dad, but he didn't want to be too self indulgent because he hated it when other strips would do it with golf or other hobbies.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comic, I remember reading Calvin and Hobbs years ago.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Just bought a few of those calvin and Hobbes books a few weeks ago for my son. 

Ok, for me.


----------



## SCRockhopper (Aug 15, 2011)

My name is Calvin! Way too many Calvin and Hobbes jokes growing up... Probably didn't help that I loved tigers. Always loved the comic books though. I had forgotten the biking comics entirely.


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Apparently, Calvin is not as into it as much as his Dad!


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Why did Bill Watterson ever stop doing this comic strip????? Too funny.....the bike stuff is awesome, but growing up in the midwest, the snow stuff is also a hoot!!!!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Calvin & Hobbes is forever.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Man...I miss that cartoon


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I loved that cartoon... Gotta find my books.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

By far the greatest cartoon ever, although they are completely different to me now that I am the Dad!


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

these are cool. thanx.


----------

